# Weird Purple Firestone Super Cruiser on Craigslist.



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 21, 2013)

Saw this on Craigslist while diggin around.

Nothing looks right about this bike.

I've never seen a purple super cruiser or a color matched springer.

I wonder if Monarcks are more rare then Monarks.

Might have to meet this craze feller.






http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/3655836582.html

-AJ


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2013)

At $2150 he's pretty damn proud of that thing isn't he.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 22, 2013)

Is that a '52? It looks quite similar to mine. If that's not the stock color (and I can't imagine that it is) someone did an amazing job on the tank decals!! Wow!


----------



## meteor (Mar 22, 2013)

he's trolling for suckers with that thing and that price.  Just using the phrase "all original" is pathetic.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like a product of the little known MTV series ..."Pimp my Bike" starring Pee Wee Herman in the role of Ludicrous 

Sweet ride, but not 2 Grand worth IMHO


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2013)

That is actually a Monark color known as chromatic fuchsia from 55-57 or so. Here's some photos of a 55-57 Monark roadster w/traces of this color left under badge and light. 







And from what I've seen some springer forks were painted.


----------



## meteor (Mar 22, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> That is actually a Monark color known as chromatic fuchsia from 55-57 or so. Here's some photos of a 55-57 Monark roadster w/traces of this color left under badge and light. View attachment 89401View attachment 89402View attachment 89403
> 
> And from what I've seen some springer forks were painted.




that color is looking better and better


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2013)

*Purple Rules!!*

I just got my g/f an Electra Hawaii similar to that color.I never knew it was offered on bikes that long ago,wish it was mine, cant afford it.


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 23, 2013)

*!*

I guess it's different strokes fir different folks! That bike is 45 minutes from me and u did not even look twice! I could find 4 of those at that price and its just ugly as sin to me. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread got real salty real quick.  I like it.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 23, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> Here's some photos of a 55-57 Monark roadster w/traces of this color View attachment 89401View attachment 89402View attachment 89403
> 
> Anyone even notice the homemade stickshift for the Bendix 2-speed that someone built long ago?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 23, 2013)

I did!  It is a cool little piece.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> cds2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some photos of a 55-57 Monark roadster w/traces of this color View attachment 89401View attachment 89402View attachment 89403
> ...


----------



## dogdart (Mar 24, 2013)

*Purple factory color*

I recently sold this Imperial , that had original purple under the tank & also on the steer tube of the fork , a wild factory color indeed


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy Moses! Does that mean this wild Unicorn may be original paint or at near factory period correct respray?

It would be pretty cool if it was.

-AJ


----------



## PackRatBikes (Apr 5, 2018)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Holy Moses! Does that mean this wild Unicorn may be original paint or at near factory period correct respray?
> 
> It would be pretty cool if it was.
> 
> -AJ



Here is mine! OG Chromatic Fushia lol..Or Purple Haze as I call it. Looking for rack anxld original tank



Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 5, 2018)

There was a time ...in the not so distance past....where bikes on Craigslist were reasonably priced or even better!
and eBay was expensive...
I think it's reversed now


----------



## removed (Apr 6, 2018)

Steve Castelli bought a mint Monark that color from Ivan Guthmiller from No. Dakota at a  early Hutchinson meet.  It was purple as a little girls dress but I had to admit... stunning it was


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Feb 16, 2019)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Saw this on Craigslist while diggin around.
> 
> Nothing looks right about this bike.
> 
> ...



I bought this bike because I've known it for a long time. It was In Hearn's Bike Shop for 10 years till the store caught on fire. The owner came and got the bike and took it home. I saw it on Craig's List for 1350. I called him and bought the bike. I assure you it is original paint.  The seat looks like a Colson. The tank has a decal for the crown and the chainguard has the plastic crown which are both 100% original. I have never seen one but he had owned it for 25 years. He was a serious collector. So, the bike is not a myth. If you have any factual information about the bike please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Fact:  Monark's *US patent # 2,752,167* knee springer by Matt & Rudy was applied for in 1952, patent awarded in 1956.

Speculation:  The 1950's was a time when bicycle manufacturers may have started to compete with "flamboyant" (not weird) metallic paints.
Fact:  Have recently seen many Monark parts and accessories at relatively-low/reasonable prices. 
Speculation:  Makes me wonder if they are like a 'step-child' (weird).


----------



## Floyd (Feb 18, 2019)

I own a Monark middle weight Super Deluxe in that Purple color. That Super Cruiser is beyond stunning in that hue!!


----------

